# 2012 Sea Fox 200XT



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2012 Sea Fox 200XT being pushed by a Yamaha 115hp 4stroke (433 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Magic Tilt single axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Lowrance HDS5 Gen2 GPS/FF w/Sonic Hub Stereo system, Minn Kota 80lb thrust trolling motor w/batteries & on-board battery charger, Yamaha analog gauges, labeled switch panel, transom boarding ladder, (2) rear storage boxes, easy access hatch to bilge, (2) rear jump seats, transom livewell, bimini top, lean post w/removable backrest, center console w/integrated livewell in front seat, mid ship in-deck cast net locker, (2) rod locker boxes, insulated bow dry/fish storage, anchor locker, navigation & courtesy lights.

Nice Sea Fox 200XT w/Yamaha 4stroke power!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $22,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

